# M306 measurements.



## Goldslinger (Jan 10, 2022)

I am taking an old girls Westfield frame and making a m306 clone tribute bike for my daughter or wife to ride around. Could one of you that is lucky enough to possess one of these rare bikes, give me the measurements between the frame tubes.
A. measurement near the bottom bracket 
B. Near the head tube.  
C. And how far from the head tube to the small tube that connects them together.
Thank you in advance.
I miss seeing posts on the military thread. Been quite for a while. 





Sam


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 11, 2022)

Upper and lower tube are 1” diameter, small crosstube is 7/8”


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 11, 2022)

From frame BB housing to headtube


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 11, 2022)

Upper tube


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 11, 2022)

From frame head to small tube which seems to be perpendicular to top tube


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 11, 2022)

Frame head and frame seat post tube


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 11, 2022)

Small tube between frame


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 11, 2022)

Good luck on the build and please share the result!

Nothing beats a family ride-out...


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you so much for the measurements. That is precisely what I needed. I will try to take pictures of all the steps on this build.


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 12, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> Thank you so much for the measurements. That is precisely what I needed. I will try to take pictures of all the steps on this build.




You're welcome...
I see some Jeep signs in your shed... Do you have a WW2 Jeep too???
Here's my 1942 Ford GPW...


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 12, 2022)

Keen eye you have. I do but as you can see , I am far from finished. 42 GPW script 28106.  I do have a 52 m38 that is mostly done and very original except paint.
Also my 42 g519 that I am gathering parts for. Too many projects not enough time. Yours must be really early . Looks like a  flat top grill.


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 13, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> Yours must be really early . Looks like a  flat top grill.




It is GPW56685, DoD 18 August 1942, actually too late for the flat top grille, but it was on it when I bought the Jeep back in 1983.
Could have been replaced or maybe it was still laying around in the factory in the summer of 1942...

Good luck on your many projects


----------



## Mercian (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi Both,

not really a conversation for here, we can take to PM if necessary.

My first jeep was MB122530, original chassis plate, signs the glovebox plates had been recently removed (sadly), script Willys body. It also had a flat topped grill. At the time (30 years ago), I had a number of people tell me that my jeep should have been a late slat grill, and that the flat topped grill was (quote) 'some Hotchkiss thing'. There were no sign of slat grill wing air dflectors, though it did have the strip across the inside of the bonnet. 

I gather it's now thought of as an early pressed grill feature?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

